# Salida de datos por el USB



## TESLA BOY (Nov 5, 2008)

Qué hay electronicos?

Ahora les vengo con la nueva duda, deseo sacra datos de mi lap top que no tiene puerto serial ni paralelo (que para mi estan tendiendo a desaparecer), asi que solo tengo el puero USB, lo que quiero hacer es mandar una señal por el puerto USB a un emisor de radiofrecuencia y el receptor esta conectado a unos motores a pasos y asi de esa manera desde la PC mandar la cantidad de pulsos que deseé para ejecutar una accion. 

Cualquier información es bienvenida.


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 5, 2008)

El metodo simple:

Consige un adaptador USB-RS232 (no son caros) y mandalos usando transmision serial simple, Max232 y lo normal que ya conocemos

El metodo complejo (pero recomendable):

Vas a tener que conseguir un microcontrolador que soporte transmision USB y programarlo, despues hacer una rutina para enviar los datos usando VisualC o VisualBasic

Un metodo que he intentado es consiguiendo un kit EZ430-RF2500 de Texas instruments, trae un programador y 2 tablillas de experimentacion inalambricas, se conecta por el puerto USB y es muy facil y economico de usar.... pero como microcontrolador usa un MSP430 de Texas que supungo tendrias que aprender a usar

http://www.ti-estore.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=EZ430-RF2500

El kit vale $49 usd y la verdad lo recomiendo ampliamente, no es USB en todo el sentido de la palabra, internamente trae un convertidor USB-RS232 pero como es inalambrico y ya trae el programador es muy facil de usar


----------



## TESLA BOY (Nov 5, 2008)

De hecho si tengo el PIC que soporta el USB, el PIC18F4550, y bueno esa no es la parte dificil en cuanto la programacion, lo que mas que nada me inquieta es el hecho de como enviar los datos en Visual Basic, ya que no se manejarlo muy bien y no se si este me de una opcion para elegir el puerto USB. Volviendo al PIC, la verdad no lo he trabajado muy bien y puedes darme una ayudadita o un tutorial te estare enormemente agradecido.


----------



## OptimusTronic (Nov 16, 2008)

si, si alguien puede dar una ayudadita o algun tutorial para poder darnos la idea, ya que yo tambien quiero controlar y enviar información por el puerto usb, se los agradeceria mucho.

saludos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 16, 2008)

no van a encontar nada más completo en esta dirección, es del foro todopic que al igual que forosdeelectronica hay mucha información disponible:
http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=15208.120 veanlo desde la pagina 1 la verdad a mi me sorprendió


----------



## OptimusTronic (Nov 20, 2008)

he notado que se usa el pic18f4550 para poder usar el puerto usb, ademas de tener que programarlo para realizar algo en especifico. tocara aprender.. jeje...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 21, 2008)

es la única forma , yo ahora me estoy poniendo a programar en visual la aplicación de control y en ccs para el pic


----------

